# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Sand Rain Frog

## Pheathers

I was at a reptile expo today and they had these adorable "rain frogs". I found a picture of the same kind. I couldn't find much info about them, has anyone every had one of these guys? They're so cute, I wanted to buy one, but didn't want to make an impulse buy...

http://hardakerwildlife.files.wordpr...ndrainfrog.jpg

----------


## deeishealthy

HAHA what a grumpy looking frog!

----------


## Pheathers

I know! They have such tiny, frowny wittle mouths...lol
I can't find a care sheet on these guys.

okay, after more research, these guys were Breviceps rosei rosei. There's no care sheet to be found. Also, another similar species Breviceps adspersus, again, no info on keeping in captivity. As cute as they were, I wouldn't buy a wild caught animal without some info on captive care. Maybe one day...

----------


## NatureLady

OH.MY.GAWD!!!!!!!! GRUMPY FROG!!! Ok, now I want one!

----------


## Heather

Hey! We just watched a tv special on these guys  :Smile: . I can't remember if it was discovery or animal planet. They're so cute! You can't help but chuckle at that silly face  :Smile: .

----------


## Caspian

I saw them on BBC Nature too! They're hilarious! And wait till you see them eating  :Big Grin:

----------


## Heather

Lol!!! Super cute!  :Smile:

----------


## Pheathers

I saw this on cuteoverload.com just now...another species of rain frog. Soooo cute! I can't stand it!
Namaqua rain frog - Breviceps namaquensis - YouTube

----------


## Lynn

Pheathers
Tell me more! They are just adorable .

I guess he will be needing some........well ............ sand   :Big Grin: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rose's_rain_frog
https://www.google.com/search?q=Brev...w=1058&bih=736
http://africanamphibians.lifedesks.org/pages/25420
http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.ed...reviceps_rosei
http://www.hardaker.co.za/f-sandrainfrog1.htm

Lynn

----------


## Heather

Haha! Oh my goodness! I love their call  :Smile: . That's so cute!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ashley



----------


## Bruce

Yup, I need one! It's squeak is so fearsome!! I can only imagine what it thinks it's saying as it makes that sound...

"FEAR ME HUMAN!!!"

Or something like that, haha!

----------


## DemFluids

Does anybody know their natural range in the wild???

----------

